# Fijireefrock.com feedback please



## Jules (Apr 16, 2014)

I am looking to purchase a nice single piece of pukani for my 18 gallon cadlights rimless nano. 
I am about to pull the trigger and order online from fijireefrock.com and was hoping that someone on this forum can offer feedback on their experience ordering from this company.
Any help appreciated!
Much thanks in advance,
Jules


----------



## Jules (Apr 16, 2014)

Just got off the phone with Eli. He seems great, customer service was excellent. I'm pulling the trigger and ordering.


----------



## iGeeve (Aug 29, 2012)

Where are they located?


----------



## Jules (Apr 16, 2014)

Pretty sure they are in Alberta. If you're considering buying from them I can post pics of what they send me - Just let me know.


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

I have dealt with Eli few times, great guy and very smooth transactions.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

Jules said:


> Just got off the phone with Eli. He seems great, customer service was excellent. I'm pulling the trigger and ordering.


FijiCrete seems interesting. I might want to give it a try. Will you be ordering that from them as well?


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I ordered all my rock from fijireefrock. About 70lbs all mixed types. Tonga shelf, fiji and a few others. All mixed sizes and very very "holey" aka prous. lol also quick delivery to gta


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

Did you have to cook the rock?


----------



## Jules (Apr 16, 2014)

4pokguy - No, sorry I won't be ordering from anyone else. I'm switching out all of my Fiji for a couple large pieces of Pukani. So I just need 2 or 3 big single rocks. I'm running a bare bottom tank and want a cleaner look while getting away from stacking the rocks. I chose pukani because I like the look, I like how porous it is and because I will be able to saw the base of the rocks so they sit flat on the tank bottom. 

Notclear & mmatt - thanks for the info, reassuring to know it should work out ok. Can't wait for it to come!

Anyone know where I can find the best info on how to prepare the new rock?


----------



## mmatt (Feb 12, 2012)

I did cook the rock. 

Rubbermaid container filled with salt water enough to cover the rock. Put a powerhead in there and a heater cranked. Cover the container so no light gets in. Leave for 5 days like that and start taking ammonia readings. 75lbs was good to go for me after 2-3 weeks I think. All 0 all good. That's how I did it. Then in the tank and stated cycle slowly ramping up my lighting over 2-3 weeks. This way it doesn't bleach. And of course Doing all tests throughout. Seeded my tank as well to speed up the process


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

wont be dissappointed


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Jules said:


> Pretty sure they are in Alberta. If you're considering buying from them I can post pics of what they send me - Just let me know.


Hey Jules! Please post some pics when you receive your order. I'll be buying rock later this year so I'd like to see the type of rock you get


----------



## Jules (Apr 16, 2014)

Absolutely will do! Received email from Eli that it's being shipped via fed ex tomorrow so shouldn't be too long before it arrives.


----------



## ruckuss (Jan 11, 2015)

interested in seeing pics also.


----------



## garwood (Oct 27, 2012)

View attachment 125826

to give you an idea this is 60lbs of pukani in a 67 gallon


----------



## Jules (Apr 16, 2014)

Wow, that's a lot! Your tank looks beautiful. I think I may have over purchased, lol.
Should arrive on Thursday so I hope to put pics up tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

I ordered from him, and if i ever do another tank i'll order all my rock from him. nice guy and shipping was nice and fast, gave me great pieces at a great price, couldn't ask for more.


----------



## Jules (Apr 16, 2014)

My rock arrived today!!!
Here's my review for anyone considering.
Ordered late Friday evening. Arrived Thursday around noon via Fed Ex.
Customer service from Eli was great. He was very helpful and accommodating. I told him what I was looking for gave him the tank dimensions and what I generally wanted - he assured me it was no problem. He did not disappoint.
Price - excellent. If anyone plans to order for the first time wait until you are ready to order to get a great deal. Eli has a first time one time discount. When you leave the page you lose the deal. (Brilliant marketing IMO, it sure got me to make my decision quick and I ended up ordering an extra 80 lbs to do my main tank too. And I'm so happy that I did - no remorse  )
As for the rock I received, I am as pleased as punch! Rock is beautiful! I would not hesitate to order from him again.

Here's some pics of the rock I received! I can never get more than one pic to upload so I'll have to do it through several replies. Put one of my dogs (spaniel) and you can see the couch in a pic for size reference.

The picture below is 100lbs of pukani.


----------



## Jules (Apr 16, 2014)

Picture 2 of the pukani


----------



## Jules (Apr 16, 2014)

Picture 3 more beautiful pukani!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Jules said:


> I am looking to purchase a nice single piece of pukani for my 18 gallon cadlights rimless nano.
> I am about to pull the trigger and order online from fijireefrock.com and was hoping that someone on this forum can offer feedback on their experience ordering from this company.
> Any help appreciated!
> Much thanks in advance,
> Jules


I'm not sure all that rock will fit into the 18 gallon. 

Oh you said you also ordered for the main tank. But which piece will fit into the 18 gallon?


----------



## Jules (Apr 16, 2014)

Yes, way more rock than I need for sure but I like that I've got lots of options. My main is 100 gallon and I do not plan on stuffing it with rock either. Only want to put 2 (optimally) up to a max of 4 free standing single rocks in it and one in the little cube. Haven't decided which will go in the nano yet but obviously it will be a smaller one. I run bare bottom tanks so cutting the base flat for the 18 gallon should help with the fit too.


----------



## CamH (Jan 5, 2014)

Thanks for the pics! Will you be break them up at all or leaving them whole?


----------



## Jules (Apr 16, 2014)

I am shaping them but leaving them whole.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*pukani*

wow super amazing pieces ,, can I ask how much u paid for all that rock 
cant wait to see pics of rock in tank 
cheers


----------



## Jules (Apr 16, 2014)

It was almost $400 Canadian for 100 pounds.


----------



## iGeeve (Aug 29, 2012)

Isn't that quite expensive per pound?


----------



## c31979839 (Nov 26, 2014)

4$ per pound seems pretty reasonable to me. I haven't seen many other retail places selling for less.


----------



## 4pokguy (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm impressed with their service. I emailed them last Monday and asked them how much rock I would need for my tank and asked them for a quote. It was just an inquiry and I wasn't sure if I was going to buy from them. They were quick to respond and the next day, they sent me a video of a scape that they had built specifically for me.
I was surprised since I didn't ask them to do it, I just wanted a quick quote. They went the extra mile and that's how they got my business. 
Placed the order last Thursday night and they should be arriving tomorrow.


----------

